# Ride share insurance



## Northerdriver (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi. I want to insure my car for uber rideshare service. I look at different sites and they all very expensive ,more than aud 900 per annum. Can anyone please help me to find a cheaper insurance provider for uber? Thanks and waiting for someone's valuable replies.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

That might be the best you do. I am over 50 with a paid off car that's 5 years old and clean driving hx for many years. I got mine for around$1400 and was thrilled with that. The goofy geko was well over 2k - so much for 15 minutes saving 15%. I drive 2 days per week, but it still says it's a business policy and I made darn sure rideshareing coverage is clearly stated. My personal insurance company does not cover rideshareing, so I used a different company. It's not super cheap, but for me, one day of driving per month covers the premium, so it is well worth it.


----------



## andy19550505 (Aug 11, 2017)

price?


JimGreen said:


> I would recommend another option, you can easily rent a car from Maven and the insurance already covered.


----------

